# Living in Kelowna



## JennyCraven (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone out there live in Kelowna? Any advice re house prices-rental and buying? Not sure whether to rent first or but straight away.

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have a look at Realtor.ca... it's kind of like Zoopla and RightMove but will show you properties for rent and sale across Canada.

Unrelated to the housing market but definitely related to Kelowna... do you like wine? Have a look at the Okanagan Valley wine industry... tree fruit thrive in the Okanagan climate in the summer and you'll be hard pressed not to go anywhere without seeing roadside stands (my cousin's husband's family own an active apple orchard; cherries are in abundance as well as peaches, pears and apricots)... you might be a little late in the season for a good chunk of the harvest, but the corn on the cob should be coming in when you arrive (I recommend Peaches and Cream variety).


----------

